# Annual M-S X-Mas Party/Whirlyball



## Neal (Mar 20, 2001)

We were talking about the annual X-mas party last night at Whirlyball, and though why not have it there? We would have our own large seating (BS)area, Video games, pinball, air hockey, etc (bring the kids), BYOB and snacks, and of course entertainment (whirlyball). Come and play or just hang out and party with other M-S.com members.

We have the facility reserved for Tuesday, December 19th for 3 hours, but we can add more if desired. We'll have to figure out what the charge will be to play Whirlyball, maybe on a per game basis.

Whirlyball is played on an enclosed court approximately 40 ft wide by 100 ft long with ten &#8220;bumper cars&#8221;, five cars each of yellow and red. Each person is given a Jai-Alai-like wicket they use to throw a softball size waffle ball at a basketball size target hanging at each end of the court. When you hit the target your team is given two points. Checking, of course, is allowed. Each arena has its own referee who sees that things do not get out of hand, helps with rules interpretation, (we normally have none), and contributes color commentary. Each round lasts 13 minutes with 2 minutes for player changes so we can have four games per hour. The rest of the waiting players can watch the games through the glass around the arena. Both players and spectators have a great time! Adult beverages ARE permitted and recommended!! Snacks & munchies are also recommended while spectating.

WhirlyBall Clinton Township is located at:

19781 15 MILE RD.

(North side of 15 Mile, just East of Groesbeck)


----------



## dinoday (Feb 22, 2004)

I'm in


----------



## GVSUKUSH (Mar 9, 2004)

"How 'bout we have it on Tuesday so the West side guys can't make it?"

"Yeah Neal, good idea............"

Jackass:lol:


----------



## PahtridgeHunter (Sep 1, 2004)

GVSUKUSH said:


> "How 'bout we have it on Tuesday so the West side guys can't make it?"
> 
> "Yeah Neal, good idea............"
> 
> Jackass:lol:


They can't have it on the weekends, Kush! Neal, Krause, and Joel have girlscouts on Saturdays...


----------



## Neal (Mar 20, 2001)

GVSUKUSH said:


> "How 'bout we have it on Tuesday so the West side guys can't make it?"
> 
> "Yeah Neal, good idea............"
> 
> Jackass:lol:


Sorry, but we have to set some standards.


----------



## trouttime (Mar 30, 2004)

You know I am in!!!  Sent the deposit check today!


----------



## kbkrause (Feb 12, 2002)

I'm in. BTW, good choice of date Neal...


----------



## trouttime (Mar 30, 2004)

I may get a strike for this but sweet Avatar Neal!!!! :evil: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## kbkrause (Feb 12, 2002)

trouttime said:


> I may get a strike for this but sweet Avatar Neal!!!! :evil: :lol: :lol: :lol:


oh, you'll get your strike on the Whirlyball court...


----------



## Neal (Mar 20, 2001)

trouttime said:


> I may get a strike for this but sweet Avatar Neal!!!! :evil: :lol: :lol: :lol:


I'll allow it.


----------



## Nascar31Fan (Jan 4, 2005)

Time??


----------



## flinch (Aug 10, 2003)

I'm in even though I don't own any moose antlers. Are the antlers some kind of punishment for losing?


----------



## trouttime (Mar 30, 2004)

Nascar31Fan said:


> Time??


This outing will start at 7:00pm till... to be determined.


----------



## kbkrause (Feb 12, 2002)

flinch said:


> I'm in even though I don't own any moose antlers. Are the antlers some kind of punishment for losing?


No, the ones in my avitar are for the rifle deer season, the one in Neal's picture are b/c he's a smart aleck.


----------



## flinch (Aug 10, 2003)

kbkrause said:


> No, the ones in my avitar are for the rifle deer season, the one in Neal's picture are b/c he's a smart aleck.


Well that's good to know. If I had to wear something like in public I would expect a large can of beer to drop out of the sky and crush me.


----------



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

Hmmmm....I will be done with for a little while then with college. If our little steelie outing doesn't happen I might just have to show up. Do we have to pay just to come in and BS, Neal???


----------



## Neal (Mar 20, 2001)

> Do we have to pay just to come in and BS, Neal???


No, come on in and just join the party. Whirlyball will just be another option if you so choose. The seating area is pretty big and surrounds the WB court, which provides great entertainment.


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

Thats bowling nite. Won't make it.


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

I dont know about this whirlyball and BYOB thing. I was hoping to see a thread that had a M&G or the Xmas party at Marinelli's in the near future. Might even get a better response rate?  How can whirlyball even compete with buckets of cold bottles of Blue, Pizza, Wings and Sliders. It just dont get much better than that! :woohoo1: ? :yikes: 

Just a thought..............:corkysm55


----------



## fishergirltc (May 30, 2006)

GVSUKUSH said:


> "How 'bout we have it on Tuesday so the West side guys can't make it?"
> 
> "Yeah Neal, good idea............"
> 
> Jackass:lol:


 Kush, we will just have to have our own x-mas party for the west siders!


----------



## Ed Michrina (Dec 25, 2002)

Let me know if there is a side party at Marinelli's, whirlyball does nothing for me and 3 hrs is rather short.


----------



## dtg (Jun 5, 2003)

fishergirltc said:


> Kush, we will just have to have our own x-mas party for the west siders!


That's what I'm talkin about!!!! The East siders always do this on weekdays, too bad there's no "whirleyball" places over here.:sad:


----------



## shametamer (Jul 22, 2001)

hey ED M.!!!! I'll pick you up, we could drive over to the west side of the state and give there m-n-g..some real class? or is that word..minus the C and L? or we could ramble up to the whirleyball court..i've been there to watch n drink..its fairly roomy and Trouttimes vittles are to'die for'...lol....i'm sure the 'old cronies 'around the court know of a good watering hole after whirleyball....being disabled, whirleyball is beyond me as well..but i'm sure thankful for the inventor of straws..lol..i can still imbibe!


----------



## AL D. (Feb 18, 2003)

Burksee said:


> I dont know about this whirlyball and BYOB thing. I was hoping to see a thread that had a M&G or the Xmas party at Marinelli's in the near future. Might even get a better response rate?  How can whirlyball even compete with buckets of cold bottles of Blue, Pizza, Wings and Sliders. It just dont get much better than that! :woohoo1: ? :yikes:
> 
> Just a thought..............:corkysm55


I'm with you Greg, name the date and time and I'll be there. Have the snowblower for you still. Al


----------



## Neal (Mar 20, 2001)

Why don't you ol' guys give Bill Knapps a try. :lol:


----------



## shametamer (Jul 22, 2001)

Neal said:


> Why don't you ol' guys give Bill Knapps a try. :lol:


Bill knapps?.....You still bussing tables and washing dishes there, Neal? Bet the paychecks are a little scarce these days!:mischeif:


----------



## GVSUKUSH (Mar 9, 2004)

For the west siders, cause Neal doesn't want us there.....

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=163551


----------



## AL D. (Feb 18, 2003)

Neal said:


> Why don't you ol' guys give Bill Knapps a try. :lol:


I thought old guys went to sign of the beefeater..............:lol: :lol:


----------



## kbkrause (Feb 12, 2002)

The voices have been heard...

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?p=1412185#postid1412185


----------



## salmonslammer (Jan 28, 2001)

Cool....Another reason to drink some beer!!!



I'm game....should have some fresh meat that wants to play.:evil:


----------

